# 36200 with 36245-36247



## carriebeth (Feb 12, 2009)

My doc and I are at a disagreement if you can bill 36200 with 36245-36247. I read in a reference book they can not be. has anyone come across this?


----------



## MLS2 (Feb 16, 2009)

if there are 2 separate access sites it's possible, yes.


----------

